# immigration



## koala boss (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Boy,to apply for a spouses Visa is hard and complicated and of course,EXPENSIVE.I am 69 my Wife 67,.
I Met My lovely Maree on Facebook 2008,.
Now we believe in Miricles and Love,.To Discover both at our age was the most Wonderful moment in both our lives.
Maree lived in Australia myself the UK,.
Maree flew to me and came on the incorrect Visa,returned home,i went to OZ and applied for a marraige Visa,which took 8 long months.
This was 2009,we came back to the UK and marriad in 2010,on Maree,s Birthday
Then another Visa to stay here which again took 8 months
So good luck to all who apply
Have Faith in yourselves,Dreams can come true
KOALA BOSS and WIFE


----------

